

Ask HN: Twitter feed format - mbubb

Can the twitter entries for HN also include the link to the discussion page? In fact I would prefer the short url to be to the discussion page on HN - rather than the article.<p>Possible? Others feel the same?
======
Nogwater
It's not an official feed, but here's one that I've been hosting for a while.
<http://twitter.com/HNComments>

~~~
mbubb
Thank you

------
maushu
Couldn't you use the rss feed?

~~~
mbubb
on my android my favorite way to follow news is twitter feed. That is where I
would like this as I can quickly link to the discussion (which has a link to
the article).

I dont find myself using rss as much. twitter nicely encasulates divergent
interests - cycling, tech, eff, economist, local blogs, etc

I could approximate it with rss feeds but twitter has been good for this

